

Bare bones Raspberry Pi PC gets ready to launch - gps408
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-16316439

======
DanBC
It's a shame that they're not having two streams - the ultra low cost machine
delivered to their intended target, and a commercial machine delivered to the
thousands of hackers who've expressed very real interest.

The hacker stream could be slightly more expensive, and would help (or
entirely fund?) distribution and documentation and etc of the low cost stream

Also:

> Mr Braben got his start in games thanks to the BBC Micro on which he, and
> school friend Ian Bell, created pioneering computer game Elite.

The BBC micro was pretty expensive, and normally found in schools or homes of
well off families. So I'm glad he's decided to get a really cheap capable
machine in the homes of people who could use it, rather than an odd niche
gimmicky development board.

There's some things wrong with English education, especially with technical
subjects at all levels, and it's nice to see someone side-stepping the
political nonsense and delivering something that might actually help.

I wonder which of today's 12 year olds will turn up in 15 years time saying "I
started with a Raspberry PI".

